# Interior plastic trim cleaning



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

What do people recommend? I used autoglym plastic and vinyl care on the doors, dash etc, but very quickly it looks matt and loses that new black look.

What can I use instead. Silicone spray or will that make everything shiny.

Any ideas you can give would be great.
Thanks


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Silicone spray               NO NO NO NO NO NO never ever NO NO NO

i use 303 Aerospace Protectant http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/interior/ ... d_366.html awesome stuff..


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

:lol:

Why is silicone spray not a good idea for interiors?

I have in the past used it on my rubber door seals as they looked old and needed to be revived. Was this ok? Looking at autoglyms site they say ok for rubbers and interiors

http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-pr ... LH&Range=1

http://www.autoglym.com/enGB/product-pr ... LG&Range=1


----------



## davstt (Jul 16, 2009)

I use smart wax dressing , nicley blacks dash and doesnt leave it greasy or shiney , in fact i am impressed with all their products :wink:

http://www.smartwax.com/


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

the silicone spray will leave a sticky high gloss/false finish.... the 303 will look like oem with no streaking , it has hi uv protection... and long lasting


----------



## colster (Oct 30, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> the silicone spray will leave a *sticky* high gloss/false finish....


Even the silicone free spray?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Some All Purpose Cleaner to clean and dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing. Buff with a MF cloth if you want a matte look or leave for a shiny look.

303 is also very good.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

I use baby wipes, gives a nice matt finish, just don't use on leather though..


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mr Shean works well for me


----------

